

An Examination of the EICAR AntiVirus Test Program (2002) - zimbu668
http://thestarman.pcministry.com/asm/eicar/eicarcom.html

======
dang
From
[https://web.archive.org/web/20040202191903/http://thestarman...](https://web.archive.org/web/20040202191903/http://thestarman.pcministry.com/asm/eicar/eicarcom.html),
it's clear that this article was around in 2002. Perhaps it's older?

